# More Check switch popups?



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone else notice more Check switch popups recently? Seems I get them rountely on the CBSHD channel from the 148 satellite, which is probably one of the few channels I actually watch with any frequency on 148.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Last week my 942 popped up some sort of switch error code and forced me to do a check switch, which said one tuner was not getting any sat signals. It did it again even after a hard reboot. Then I unscrewed one coax and put it back, did another check switch and they were both ok. So far it hasn't done it again. I wonder if the recent increase of solar flares has anything to do with it ?


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

I get the Check Switch popups from time to time. Seems to happen more often on very hot and humid days. Some days it never happens, so I can't figure out the pattern. I usually Cancel instead of performing a check switch and the signal returns without a problem.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

I occasionally get the popup even when watching an OTA channel.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Same note here. Have DPP 44 and 2 942s. Both 942s get switch check message from time to time, does not seem to matter what channel is being view.


----------



## Holst (Sep 1, 2004)

I've seen it happen often when switching around in between satellite locals. I just cancel out and all is well. I think it has been happening since day 1.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

I also see the check switch message more often on my 942. Not only do I have to test the switch, but then it goes through acquiring satellite signal and downloading program guide. 

All this takes about 10 minutes.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Last night just sucked. I received more than 15 Check Switch popups, sometimes with and sometimes without the acquiring satellite dialog. In addition to that, the receiver decided to reboot while recording Invasion. I lost 5 minutes of Invasion and several minutes of some other shows due to these problems, not to mention all of the audio problems.

I checked the satellite signal strength. Most of the sat. shows recorded were located on bird 119, transponder 8. My signal strength is 108. I would have lost more if I hadn't been there to babysit the receiver. This thing needs more attention than a crying baby.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Every day after reading these forums, I notice more and more problems being reported. It's not getting any better. The 942 is lately acting more and more like the 921. Why can't the software engineers just leave it alone. It was much better when I first hooked it up and downloaded L229.

And to think I traded my 921 for this 942 at considerable expense! So far, the same amount of aggravation, just in different ways. Every software release only causes more grief.


----------



## golf9nut (Oct 3, 2005)

igleaner said:


> Every day after reading these forums, I notice more and more problems being reported. It's not getting any better. The 942 is lately acting more and more like the 921. Why can't the software engineers just leave it alone. It was much better when I first hooked it up and downloaded L229.
> 
> And to think I traded my 921 for this 942 at considerable expense! So far, the same amount of aggravation, just in different ways. Every software release only causes more grief.


I agree, give me L229 back!!!


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Is it possible that the 942 is more sensitive to the dish being slightly mis-aimed? I had no problem with the 508, but one satellite showed a drop in signal strength after installing the 942 and 'acquiring satellite' showed up occasionally. I tweaked the aiming very slightly (on two storey ladder hollering back and forth to daughter in TV room watching signal strength relayed by spouse in yard). Signal strength improved. I have not had any check switch problems or satellite acquisition problems since.

Oh, and by the way, either the table azimuth bearing is off or two compasses are off, because they don't match. But it works.


----------

